# New to me Griz A1S or G1004 what do you think?



## Djnagle (Jul 8, 2018)

I just got this home yesterday finding out about it.  Seems like a good machine for the garage.  I go back and forth between cleaning it and painting it.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 8, 2018)

Since you asked what do we think, I have to say - it should serve you well.

I have a Grizzly G1008 which I purchased from the original owner in Jan 2017, the original owner purchased this new in 2000.

The G1008 is the same as the G1004, but with a power feed on the X axis, and perhaps a coolant pump.




My one-shot lubrication pump had broken lens and cover.   I was able to clean the inside and replaced the broken parts so now working again.




I recently moved the switch so it was easier to reach.   At times the original location was lower than the table and so not easy to reach.

I made a bracket out of wood to move this higher and 90 deg, the 90 deg was just to be able to screw this in the new location.




The new location also serves to store the milling vise handle.




My G1008 machine has a mix of metric and imperial hardware, just FYI so you do not scatch your head when a metric wrench does not seem to fit - that screw or bolt head may be imperial.


----------



## Djnagle (Jul 8, 2018)

I found out about the metric vs standard yesterday when I picked it up.   Being made in Taiwan I figured it would all be metric so that is all I brought.  90% was standard and luckily the gut had a full toolbox.

Any recommendation for a good inexpensive DRD add on?


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 9, 2018)

Djnagle said:


> Any recommendation for a good inexpensive DRD add on?



My mill has a CBX DRO from Shooting Star Technologies.   Bare bones functionality but it works well.   Not so cheap these days.

A number of threads on the forum about DRO recommendations/opinions.  A couple of examples.

Cheap DRO from China thread

DRO on the lathe


----------



## Djnagle (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for the links.  About paint from Grizzly: I talked to a service tech and he said they no longer sell that older green paint but I just got a reply from an email i sent before talking to the tech saying the part number for the paint Is PPAINT-3.

Who do I believe?  Or am I better of taking a clean part that has good paint to my local Sherwin-Williams store and have them match the paint.


----------



## WarrenP (Jul 11, 2018)

Little machine shop tells you what green grizzly uses. You can get it from some hardware stores. I found it at one ace hardware around here. Here is their link.. https://littlemachineshop.com/reference/paint.php


----------



## Djnagle (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks Warren.  I looked into that and their paint is for the newer machines unfortunately.


----------



## WarrenP (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh, Have you tried calling the parts ordering number and ordering that part number from Grizzly? Who knows maybe they have one sitting in stock. I would try just ordering it to see what happens. You never know.


----------



## Djnagle (Jul 11, 2018)

I am sitting in the Sherwin-Williams store waiting for my paint to be mixed.  I'll let you all know how it looks compared to the original.


----------



## Djnagle (Jul 12, 2018)

I'll post pic tonight but they match the color perfectly so in 20 minutes i walked out with a quart of Grizzly Machine Green for $22.


----------

